
What's New in jQuery 3 - nfriedly
http://developer.telerik.com/featured/whats-new-in-jquery-3/
======
nfriedly
Man, I remember when jQuery 1.0 was released. I didn't immediately switch, but
I thought it was nice to have another library option. (I had previously hand-
written basically 100% of my JS, including the DOM and AJAX stuff. I
eventually caught on...)

